#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Asanga в Москве!

## Ersh

Есть предложение сегодня вечером попить чаю в эрмитаже часов этак в районе семи

----------


## Шаман

По поводу 7-и однозначно пасс. Если состоится, то присоединюсь ближе к 9. Вечера, есс-но.

----------


## Ersh

Думаю мы там будем не раньше полвосьмого

----------


## Asanga

Спасибо, за чай. Классно посидели, пообщались и пр. и пр.
Похоже на следующей неделе, я снова в Москве.
К чаепитию,  .... - присоединяйтесь.

----------


## Ersh

К сожалению, со вторника в отпуске. Ну, даст Б-г не последняя :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

Шансов, что я смогу принять участие, немного, но поскольку сильно хочется, сообщите здесь когда и что. А вдруг...

----------


## Ersh

Уже произошло все))) Но ничего, Асанга еще приедет на следующей неделе.

----------


## Asanga

В Москве свободен вечерами в среду и четверг. Везу чай, нужен допуск к свободному месту для чаепития.

----------


## Mylene

*Ерш*, Я собственно следующую, т.е. эту неделю,  и имела ввиду. На прошлой я уже не успела. 

*Асанга*, Как насчет классического сада Эрмитаж? Среда меня больше устраивает.

----------


## Mylene

А еще, *Ёршик*,  желаю тебе хорошо прогреться на море.

----------


## Asanga

Ну да, Эрмитаж это рядом с м.Пушкинская?
Москва - не мой родной город, а следовательно - любой вариант устроит. Пробую зайти в чат БФ.

----------


## Шаман

"Эрмитаж", это то самое место, где мы уже были.
В будни проблем с местом быть не должно. Однако всегда лучше заранее звонить.

----------


## Asanga

Я снова собираюсь 13-го сентября оказаться в столице нашей Родины.

----------


## Asanga

Я снова в Москве Четверг-Пятница

----------


## Mylene

а у меня как раз дело в Эрмитаже есть. 
*Шаман*, ты слышишь?

----------


## Asanga

Может для Кириенко привет повезу :-)))

----------


## Шаман

> а у меня как раз дело в Эрмитаже есть. 
> *Шаман*, ты слышишь?


Подслушиваю.

----------


## Asanga

Предлагаю в четверг после рабочего дня часов в 19.00 и далее начинать подтягиваться. Хотя в пятницу уезжаю ночным, поэтому можно и в пятницу.

----------


## Шаман

В четверг в 20:00 мне надо быть в КЧК по работе. Освобожусь минут за 20. Раньше быть не смогу.

----------


## Ersh

Я пролетаю. :Frown:  Разве что в пятницу после 22. 00

----------


## Mylene

Боюсь говорить что-то конкретное... если завтра все пойдет как сегодня, дойду не раньше 9. В пятницу смогу и в 7 наверное. 
Вася, решай как тебе

----------


## Mylene

Шаман, 
я правильно поняла, что завтра тебе по-любому надо быть в клубе вечером?

----------


## Шаман

Да, в в четверг мне надо быть в КЧК по-любому.

Однако Асанга завтра не сможет, просил перенести на пятницу.  У него и-нет тормозит.

----------


## Mylene

ага, в курсе
давайте в пятницы тады

----------


## Аньезка

А я тоже скоро в Москве буду (в райoне и после Нового Года). Может даже насовсем перееду (если состоится развод с мужем). Тоже с удовольствием бы с вами чаёк попила как-нибудь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

Аня, 
а если мы все тут страшные Weirdos....

----------


## Аньезка

Mylene, Если вы все "странные", то попадая в ваше общество, странной автоматически становлюсь я  :Smilie:  Хорошая практика, а?  :Wink: 

На самом деле,очень хочется узнать буддийскую Москву... Какие центры существуют, куда можно сходить и что послушать в январе... Если мне кто-то может в этом помочь,пожалуйста, пишите в личку!

----------


## Шаман

Василий может только сегодня, столик будет забронирован на Шамана на 20:00.

----------


## Mylene

Шаманы с бубнами после чая опасны для чайных клубов.

----------


## Neroli

Посуду бил?

----------


## Mylene

Не угадалЪ. 
Занавески срывал вместе с карнизами
Играл на собственной груди аки на барабане. 
Плясал под игры на собственной груди. 
Пугал девушек разговорами про духов, которые будут уведены им из клуба ближе к 11 ночи.

----------


## Neroli

Вы похоже там чай пьете не то что не закусывая, а даже не заваривая.

Духов то увел?  :Wink:

----------


## Mylene

при мне уже заваривали. Что до меня было не знать. 
Духов видимо увели. Судя по тому с какими завываниями, заклинали их в метро  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

> Духов видимо увели


Не только увели, но и привели на новое место жительство.
В мою служебную квартиру.
Так что можно будет, как-нибудь их и проведать всем вместе.

----------


## Mylene

О как. Видать Шаман действительно их покорил. 
А разведывать новые места я люблю.

----------


## Asanga

И снова я в столице в среду.
Аня похоже с книгами не успеваю, магазин на ремонте, книги смогу получить на следующей неделе ,так что придется подождать до 31-го.
Шаман, постараюсь не забыть журналы.
Везу диски для Ерша.
Вечером после работы надо будет заехать по срочному делу. Часам к 19.30 освобожусь. Домой еду снова ночью.
И потом "День Энергетика" на неспанную голову. Просто ужас.
Самое страшное, что это не все, и меня еще раз могут заслать до моего отъезда в Индию.
Раздача кармических долгов однако.
Всем - до встречи.

----------


## Mylene

> Аня похоже с книгами не успеваю, магазин на ремонте, книги смогу получить на следующей неделе ,так что придется подождать до 31-го.


Я и рассчитывала на 31-ое. 
И потом у меня не будет времени их читать до Новогодней ночи)))

----------


## Шаман

Готовить чай на Комсомольской?  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

> Готовить чай на Комсомольской?


Смогу сказать только в среду утром, когда станет ясно сколько там народу будет ошиваться. Полагаю, что много не будет. Правда времени у нас будет не так много, у меня где-то на 23.00 поезд будет обратный.
Да и не только от нас это все зависит. Вот Леша наверняка захотел бы в чайном клубе. Ему все китайское ближе. К тому же необходимо о чае позаботиться заранее. Посмотрим тогда, как все будет склеиваться, зхаодно и проверим кармические предпосылки по отношению к Комсомольской. :-)

----------


## Ersh

Ну в принципе у нас есть два варианта ближе к Комсомольской - на Курской и Проспекте Мира. Хотя я - как решит стая.

----------


## Asanga

УРА!!! УРА!!! УРА!!!
Сегодня в 10 утра, реактор Тяньваньской АЭС вывели на МКУ (минимально контроллируемый уровень нейтронной мощности).
Всё, теперь дороги назад нет.

----------


## Mylene

Вась, поздравляю!!!
Пусть уровень растет!!

----------


## Asanga

> Готовить чай на Комсомольской?


Похоже уже отвалилось. У нас там просто аншлаг на квартире будет. Мне даже ключей не хватило.

----------


## Ersh

Василий прислал СМС, спрашивает какие у нас планы

----------


## Шаман

Я смогу быть в КЧК не раньше 21:00

----------


## Asanga

Во сколько собиремся? Леша может в 19.00.
Аня, Саша во сколько вы можете?
Отсылайте СМС.

----------


## Asanga

Леша, забронируй столик что-ли на 19.00

----------


## Mylene

20.30

----------


## Ersh

Забронировал на 19.00 - 19.30 на имя Алексей. Столик в зальчике по коридору направо, где обычно.

----------


## Mylene

Спасибо, Лёша.

----------


## Аньезка

А меня не возьмёте на следущую встречу?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ersh

Все встречи - открыты для всех!

----------


## Ersh

Василий опять завис в Москве до пятницы. Есть предложение встретиться в четверг или в пятницу.

----------


## Mylene

Четверг предпочтительнее
в пятницу могу только после 21.30

----------


## Ersh

Давайте в четверг часов в 19.00. Я правда, ненадолго.

----------


## Mylene

лично я насчет 7 не уверена
подозреваю что раньше 8 не подгребу

----------


## Mylene

Так и чего??? Када???

----------


## Ersh

Заказан столик на 20.00 на имя Василий. В Большом зале. Василий в курсе.

----------


## Mylene

(начищая парадные сапоги)  Ага!

----------


## Шаман

О! Четверг, оказывается, сегодня. Значицца у меня будет возможность подгрести тоже.

----------


## Ersh

Я отвалился(((

----------


## Ersh

Только что получил СМС от Василия, он до 22.00 в Москве. Если у кого есть желание, он готов встречатся.

----------


## Asanga

Всё, доездился в Москву.
8 марта приезжаю на постоянное поселение, на этом эту тему как успешно законченную предлагаю закрыть. 
:-)

----------


## Mylene

Погодь. А когда чай посвященный переезду буит?

----------


## Asanga

Если будут желающие, предлагаю собраться в чайном клубе, отметить 8 марта и мое начало новой жизни в г.Москва.

----------


## Mylene

Типа ты не знаешь, что я желающая  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

Токмо я днем хочу. Непоздно.

----------


## Ersh

Мне тоже пожалуй днем лучше будет

----------


## Asanga

Давайте часа в 2

----------


## Mylene

Давайте в 2. Кто закажет? Ersh мей бы ты?

----------


## Ersh

Заказал столик на имя Алексей на 14. 00

----------


## Mylene

Пасибо, Леша!

----------


## Alex

Постараюсь присоединиться.

----------

